# OMG!!!!!!!!!!! Alyssa gave me the scares today!!!!



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

So like Alyssa was in her ball for a lil bit today, then she ran around the couch eating treats and everything was fine, I put her back in her cage and did some stuff around the house, checked on her then left the house for about 3 hours to run some arrends. 
When I came home I emediatly checked on Alyssa... normaly she would be sleeping, greeting me or nibbling at her food, except this time she was just sitting there cruched over with her back looking funny.... I freaked!! I thought there was something wrong, I took her out of her cage and her back was like a hump... umm idk how else to put it, but it didnt look normal. 
at first I thought it wa broken but she didnt seem like she was in any pain.. I held her by the scruff of her neck and usually her back would straiten but it didnt.. it just kept its humped shape.. worried, I put her back in her cage and sorta left her there ((i know it sound lame)) I just didnt know what to do and the vets wasnt on the list ((sorry if that sounds mean)).
Well I checked on her about an hour and a half ago and her back was normal again... have any clues on what it was or what happend??


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

The only thing I can think of, but I'm by no means an expert, is that it could've been some sort of seizure :? I really hope that's not the case. Just keep your eye on her and if there are any other funny episodes, get her looked at asap.


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

Ok... im ganna keep an eye on her, i have been watching her but she seems ok, but im still a little worried.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

My friends rat did something like that last summer, Turns out she was dehydrated. Did your girl have enough water? or maybe she might have been hot? anything like that??


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

Rats have a scruff?  I can imagine the reaction of mine if i ever tried to pick them upp by the scruff of their necks lol. They would not be pleased.

I'll just second what Donna said. If she seems ok now don't worry. If she worsens then it's probably best to get her checked out by a vet. I know you might not want to take her, but i'm afraid it's something you have to do if you choose to own a pet.


----------



## radical (Jan 15, 2007)

that is very strange.. is she acting completely normal now? if anything is even a little weird, i'd take her to the vet..


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

well she wasnt over heated and she had water, sometimes i think its to cold for her in my house. Um shes normal now... well i dont know if they have a scruff.. thats just what i call it... and no alyssa doesnt like it when i hold her like that. umm whats the normal price to have a rat checked up at the vets?? cause maybe i can save up to get her checked up.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Alyssa_Rat said:


> umm whats the normal price to have a rat checked up at the vets?? cause maybe i can save up to get her checked up.


I think it varies per vet. Perhaps call around a bit and get some quotes?


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Usually a checkup is around $25-$60, though it completely depends on the vet. You really should have a rat vet all lined up before you even have a problem with your rats, honestly.

Also, those running balls aren't really that great of an idea. The whole point of out-of-cage-time is to be able to explore and climb all over new things. Can you possibly rat-proof a room for your rats? 

Your girl really needs a cagemate. Rats should never live alone, except in the most extreme situations.


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

well im working on getting a friend for her, and the vet isnt really an option right now cause i dont have a bunch of money. and with the ball thing.. my mom didnt know and she put her in the ball in the morning before i woke up, believe me i flipped on her when i found out, she always gets out of the cage time.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

If you can't afford the vet, you shouldn't have the pet.


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

Now i cant say your wrong or right about that but we rarely ever have issue with are pets and were always traveling so we dont always need a vet. Iv had pets my whole life and we've only needed a vet twice... so there are ways of pets living without a vet. we just cant afford a vet right now cause we just made an unexspected move, were having medical issues within the ((human)) family, and you cant exspect everyone to afford a vet, or obidience classes for a dog, or a groomer. not everyone makes the same amount of money.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

That doesn't matter, though. Rats are extremely prone to health problems, especially upper respiratory infections. You always need to have everything planned out BEFORE getting an animal. If you're traveling a lot, you need to have vet information for every place you're going if you're taking your animals. 

You CAN expect everyone to have money for a vet if they have a pet, since they should plan ahead. If you're experiencing money issues right now and can't afford a vet when you need one, you should look into re-homing your animals. Although you can treat animals the holistic route, that also entails seeing a vet who specializes in that sort of treatment.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I have to agree with alyssa rat on this one night yes you should always have backup money but sometimes things just happen i would put my kids before my rats ANY day a rat is prone to upper respitory problems but if you do everything properly then they are not as severe. If alyssa is still eating and drinking and active then there is nothing wrong with wiating things out a bit Alyssa i would at least call a vet and ask them what they thought about it even try and see if they will work something out with a payment plan (*rolls my eyes* vets around here are heartless) but if you don't have it don't feel guilty alyssa rat knows you are doing your best for her


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Yes, sometimes things come up, but that's why you always need to have an emergency fund for your pets. 

While some myco flareups will go away on their own, a lot of times, if left untreated, they go downhill very quickly and turn into pneumonia. Myco, while set off sometimes by certain things dealing with their environment, a flareup can happen ANY time, and in ANY situation.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Understandable night but she is worried enough right now and doesn't need people telling her she is inadequate in caring for her rat i have had emergencies one after another and not had enough money to deal with it it sucks and you feel guiltier than ever.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I've gone through that situation also, and I borrowed money from people in order to get my pets the vet care/food they needed. Adopting or purchasing an animal means you're now responsible to care for them fully. Not sometimes, or only when you can - all the time. They're not lesser beings simply because they're animals.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

an emergency fund is important but sometimes not feesable! that doesn't mean she shouldn't be a pet owner. She probably feels guilty enough with out people telling her she isn't a fit rat mommy. I have had numerous times where mty boys had to wait because something came up with something else that needed more attention i.e. kids hubby and no matter what she loves her ratties and does the best she can for them


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanx steph, ive had 8 other rats in the past and had only problems with 1. I think alyssas fine, yes shes eating and drinking just fine.. shes acting normal. and maybe i can find time next week to go pick a friend up for her. yes ill call a couple vets today to se how much it would be to have alyssa checked out, but i cant garentee that if theres an issue ((wich i dont think there is)) than i can have it treated right away.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Not trying to push buttons, but Alyssa you *should* have money set aside for emergencies. I feel guilty right now because I'm unemployed and have zero money, but I know if something were to come up with one of my rats my parents would be willing to loan me the money. Would your parents be willing to do that so you can get her vet care?

Each and everyone of my past rats (up to amelia) have been to the vet for issues. Mostly it was resp. issues, but one was a lump removal and one was a broken paw. Anything is possible with rats, especially females who are prone to tumors.


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

at the moment no my parents wont loan me money cause were going through alot right now, alyssas fine. yea im shure if there was a big issue like if she was dying yes id probily be able to take her to the vet, but if its something she can live through than why freak out. I had 2 female rats ((pepsi and cola)) for over a year and they were already 2 when i got them and they never had a tumor or got one.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I would start putting money aside for those just in case things (i know how hard it is but i putt all of my dollar bills and change into a jar at the end of the night) sometimes you just don't have it and that is understandable completely there have been times when i just wanted a check up done for my boys and just didn't have it


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Uh... I have a rat who does that regularly, but if I open the door she makes her back straight again, so I dunno what to tell ya o_o As shown:










But if she stayed like that even when you took her out then it sounds strange to me... Best take her to a vet if anything else happens.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

how adorable!!! my boys lean like that when they are cleanign themselves but it never looks as cute LOl your ratties looks like my little man butlittle man is a dumbo


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

XD I saw Zinc sitting on Klardae like that and it was like, 'Get camera!'


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

well she didnt look quite like that but shes fine now... actually shes taking her nesting suplies from the bottom of her cage and carrying them 3 stories to her hammock... weird. but i asshure you shed fine.


----------

